# DHCP Frustration

## Jackbooted_Thug

Alright...what am I missing here?

I've appended pci=noacpi to my grub.conf, I've recompiled the gentoo-sources without APCI or ACPI support, I have  net.eth0 in the default runlevel, I've modified my /etc/pcmcia/network.opts file...I have modules.autoload.d/kernel~ modified... 

But I STILL can't figure out why I'm getting the "netmount was not started" message.

Anyone have any ideas?

I'm using a P1, (Dell Inspiron 8000) and kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r7. (e.g. gentoo-sources)

-JBT.

----------

## Smoke2firE

not at my machine but for pmcia do you also have to do this...

```

Configuring the Network Interfaces 

Edit the /etc/conf.d/net script to get your network configured for your first boot. 

Code listing 21.2: Boot time Network Configuration

 

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

 

If you want eth0 to automatically receive its IP, set iface_eth0 to dhcp. Otherwise fill in your IP, broadcast address and netmask. If you have several interfaces, do the same for iface_eth1, iface_eth2 etc. 

Now add the net.eth0 initscript to the default runlevel if it isn't a PCMCIA network card: 

Code listing 21.3: Automatically start the network interfaces during boot

 

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

 

```

im pretty sure this is what you missing  :Very Happy: 

```
Only for PCMCIA Users 

If you have a PCMCIA card installed, have a quick look into /etc/conf.d/pcmcia to verify that things seem all right for your setup, then run the following command: 

Code listing 21.6: Have PCMCIA services start automatically

 

# rc-update add pcmcia boot

 

This makes sure that the PCMCIA drivers are autoloaded whenever your network is loaded. The appropriate /etc/init.d/net.eth* services will be started by the pcmcia service automatically.

```

o ya this too

----------

## Jackbooted_Thug

Thanks for the reply.

Sorry I didn't clarify; I'm using a pcmcia nic...

I've got pcmcia in the boot runlevel, etc. However, I still have no pcmcia working. Now it's telling me it can't load ds.o. Do I need to specific modules in /etc/modules.autoload.d./kernel~? Net.eth0, etc is set.

I've come to the conclusion that pcmcia is thoroughly borked... At this point I think I've pretty much tried everything. Is there a pcmcia how-to or a known bug? I've got everything else working EXCEPT pcmcia. 

-JBT

----------

## xentric

Look at the info that dmesg shows you... probably couldn't load your

card's kernel module for some reason. Ds should detect and load the

correct module. I don't have to put it in /etc/autoload.modules.d/kernel-2.4

Check "/etc/conf.d/pcmcia" first if it has PCIC="yenta_socket" set,

otherwise ds can't start pcmcia bridge and doesn't see your cards.

On my laptop (Dell Latitude) I had to edit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts and

change the "include port" line because of resource conflicts. Dell laptops

are known for these minor (fixable) problems!

Here's my /etc/pcmcia/config.opts :

```

#

# Local PCMCIA Configuration File

#

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

# System resources available for PCMCIA devices

#include port 0x100-0x4ff, port 0x800-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

include port 0x500-0x8ff, port 0xc00-0xcff

include memory 0xc0000-0xfffff

include memory 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff, memory 0x60000000-0x60ffffff

# High port numbers do not always work...

# include port 0x1000-0x17ff

# Extra port range for IBM Token Ring

#include port 0xa00-0xaff

# Resources we should not use, even if they appear to be available

# First built-in serial port

exclude irq 4

# Second built-in serial port

exclude irq 3

# First built-in parallel port

exclude irq 7

#exclude irq 11

#----------------------------------------------------------------------

```

FYI the correct steps to get pcmcia working in a 2.4 kernel:

(/usr/src/linux link has to point to the correct kernel)

- cd /usr/src/linux

- make menuconfig

- you disable pcmcia support

- you may enable wireless support as module but don't select any cards

- save and exit

- copy .config to your home dir

- run "make mrproper"   (this will remove .config file too)

- copy .config from your home dir back to /usr/src/linux

- run "make menuconfig" again and just exit

- then "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install"

- copy arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot

- emerge pcmcia-cs (without the nocardbus USE flag!)

- edit "/etc/conf.d/pcmcia"  and use PCIC="yenta_socket"

- run "rc-update add pcmcia boot"

* reboot

- run "update-modules" (forgot if this happends before or after reboot)

- then try starting and stopping pcmcia or net.eth0 manually with

  /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop

  /etc/init.d/pcmcia start

  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

  /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

- check again with "dmesg" what happend

- check with "lsmod" to see if ds,pcmcia-core,yourcardmodule are loaded

If it works and loads your card's module, you may want to turn on DHCP:

- edit "/etc/conf.d/net" and change it so that iface_eth0="dhcp"

----------

## Jackbooted_Thug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - emerge pcmcia-cs (without the nocardbus USE flag!)
> 
> 

 

There's an emerge flag for this, I'd expect...?

The rest of your suggestions, I've reviewed and completed. Still no joy. I'm using pcmcia-cs but I'm not using "yenta_socket", I'm using "i82365" - though I did build kernel support and give yenta a go too...

The card is recognized and initialized (all the modules load, etc), but I can't get net.eth0 to start. It complains about "netmount". I remember having this problem before, but I don't remember what I'd originally done to resolve it. None of the posts I found on "netmount" solved the problem for me, so I'm stumped at this point.

(I had to remove the"port 0x800-0x8ff" line from /etc/pcmcia/config.opts due to the hanging cardmgr issue, and I've got iface_eth0="dhcp" set, etc.)

Anything else you can think of?

----------

## ctford0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - emerge pcmcia-cs (without the nocardbus USE flag!) 
> 
> 

 

Just thought that i would point out that pcmcia-cs is the old drivers.  pcmcia built into the kernel is now the new way to do things and the most up to date drivers.  There are some cards (My wireless card, DWL650+) card that refuses to work with the pcmcia-cs drivers.  

EDIT: you do need the pcmcia-cs tools however, but last i checked there was a masked ebuild for those alone without the drivers.  

Chris

----------

## Jackbooted_Thug

Thanks Chris.

Alll the docs/posts I've read so far have told me the exact opposite. I've installed Knoppix and Redhat(e) on the box and they've both used yenta_socket, so I was beginning to suspect I should try kernel support again. Originally, i had the kernel compiled that way - I couldn't seem to get it to work - BUT, I think it was a modules.autoload.d/kernel~ problem.

Could you clarify how that works in relation to the "new" pcmcia method? Do I need to specifiy pcmcia_core, ds and i82365/yenta_socket?

-JBT

----------

## ctford0

All that I included in my kernel was pcmcia support and cardbus support.  I compiled both directly into my kernel (cardbus has to be anyway), so there is no need to load any modules.  If you have a newer laptop then you will want cardbus from the kernel because it is 32 bit.  the pcmcia-cs drivers only give you 16 bit (if im not mistaken).  I did not need any of the extra bridges although, like you, i battled with it for a while to get it to function properly.

Advice:  Give it a try with just the cardbus support (ie yenta_socket) and see if that gets it working.

Chris

----------

## Jackbooted_Thug

I can't seem to emerge the pcmcia-cs-tools package... The error I'm getting is that it's masked, which used to be fixable with a simple "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" or "x86"...now it doesn't appear to work.

Any idea why?

-JBT

----------

## ctford0

The easiest way to get by that for just one app is to just put the entire portage path.

```

emerge -p /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-tools/pcmcia-cs-tools-3.2.4.ebuild

```

good luck

chris

----------

## Jackbooted_Thug

I've compiled support into the kernel and have emerged the pcmcia-cs-tools packages you mentioned.... Still having problems. PCMCIA seems to come up now (still getting errors about ds.o), but I can't get net.eth0 to grab an ip via dhcp. I'm pretty fed-up at this point. I can't imagine what the bloody hell I'm supposed to do to get this POS working... 

So far, 1.4  pcmcia support sucks a good three-fiddy worth, IMO...

It just shouldn't be this goddamned hard to get it working. (wasn't that the idea behind "gentoo dopcmcia"??)

----------

## ctford0

Do you have hotplug working?

I am using acpi and apic both on my laptop and pcmcia both work fine.  Is this something specific for your dell machine?  On newer computer systems if you do not have acpi then you cannot have the irq's assigned like they should be.

Chris

----------

